# Question for Sunny



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, I thought for sure I had posted a reply here already.

Here are some suggetions about how to deal with separatuion anxiety, page 2.

Along with these things I think the thing that impacted Bambi the most was when I would "leave" but stay quietly out of sight and then say something when she started making noise or getting into stuff, Bambi couldn't be in a create or in a room she destroyed both and a couple of her teeth. I also did it with Jaden though he was ok in the create and just made a little noise when I left the room. I think this puts doubt into their mind as to weather or not I have really left. Bambi had it bad and I would go around the house and peak in a window, she would stop barking and be like What? and would look around for me then sit and wait, I then would come back in the house. I did this quiet a few times when I didn't have to go anywhere.

With Bambi I remember spending a lot of time repeating the leaving ritual over and over, trying to extent the time I was away(by seconds/minutes). And remember to only come back in sight when he is quiet.
Bambi is ok now with being in a room, no barking or destroying anything, she does still go for any food she can reach but I think that's just opportunistic.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand the separation anxiety; but with Sunny, I think he is more fearful since it is an entire new environment for him -- there are lots of noises and things that he never encountered before, at age 3 1/2. So, he doesn't damage things, or get terribly worked up other than crying -- and I am hoping that it was a result of something scaring him, for instance, the loud noises upstairs since my neighbors have 2 young children and wood floors.....or a creaky sound, or something. He still gets a bit spooked by everything new. I wouldn't really classify it as separation anxiety totally, I think it is also getting him NOT to worry that I won't come back, he is not abandonned, etc. Does that make sense? I think you would have to have seen my earlier posts.

But, now that I am saying this, I guess it will take time until he is comfortable with all the sounds, and they don't scare him, and he is comfortable knowing I will be back.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Ok, so he is scared and barks when you are home too? 
You could leave a tv or radio on close to his crate so there will be less of a chance of him being spooked by noises when you are gone. 

Repeating your leaving ritual over and over but not leaving will reduce anxiety about you leaving if he has any. Leaving and coming right back in over and over, slowly increasing the time you are gone, will show him that you are coming back and not abandoning him. I started by only closing the door for a second and coming right back in. 

Also laying a light blanket or sheet over the crate may make him feel more secure, maybe you could put the crate in a more secure location like in a corner, in between like the end of the couch and the wall or anything to make him feel the least exposed as possible.

You can record him to try and find out what sets him off. And you can use treats to make him more comfortable with noises in your apartment when you are home. Either by setting up the situation or waiting with treats ready for when a noise happens, giving or throwing a treat to him when it happens but before he barks. This one you have to stick with for it to work, it takes a while for them to go from the negative association to neutral.

Hope I helped some


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He doesn't bark at home unless he hears something maybe outside the door and then there is a quiet low growl which finishes in a bark or two. The breeder said he did that at home, too (since he had run of house there). 

He has run of the place, no crate, and he loves to watch tv and it is on, as is radio in other rooms. That's why I think he is fine for a bit, then either something startles him and he realizes I am not there. I am going to get a voice activated recorder so I can try to figure it out. Hopefully, as he gets used to his new home (been here 6 weeks) and my comings and goings (I have been home quite a bit too so need to make a point to go out, return, etc. as you say).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

catsaqqara: Yes, I appreciate the input. He is not treat motivated either (sigh), however. Positive reinforcement, not food treats. I have found a couple of treats he likes but not many, and not that treat motivated any way. Just more challenging. Slow but sure.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If you can crate him or confine him to a smaller space I think it will help. Being free to roam the entire house and investigate every noose then respond with barking will only increase his anxiety. Dogs feel more comfortable and safer in small, enclosed spaces. In that space, turn the lights low (or cover the crate), turn on some soothing music like classical to drown out the noises outside and give him something to work on like a frozen Kong stuffed with food.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if aproaching the issue from both ends might help - on the one hand, doing lots of leaving and coming back for just a few minutes at first, making it low key and matter of fact (my dogs know "Stay and be good" means I am going out without them - they don't much like it, but settle down with a sigh). And on the other hand, work on accustoming him to all the new noises while you are with him, to show him they are nothing to worry about. There are lots of downloadable sounds, and CDs made especially for socialising pups. If you played them softly in the background as you get on with stuff at home, and gradually increased the volume to whatever is normal around you, it might help to reduce his stress about them when you are not there.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful information. It's a double-edged sword, in that in around 6 weeks I have been able to forge a wonderful bond with him (my VPS) so that's good news, and he is getting more comfortable to all the newness....especially if I am with him. Now, I have to start to get him used to being ok in this new place without me. It's a challenging feat in so short of a time. Everyone who sees us remarks at how much improvement there has been in the weeks I have had him. From all counts, I am sure he needs to be confident and sure that all is good when I leave, and be comfortable that I am coming back. I am working on it.


----------

